# So. Cal South County Locations



## RÅW (Jan 29, 2011)

I am located in South Orange County and was wondering where are the good spots to shoot anything and everything?


----------



## chadmac (Feb 1, 2011)

For old style buildings:
San Juan Capistrano, Old Town Tustin, Crystal Cove

Surf spots:
The wedge in Newport, Creek in Dana point, Trestles

For cars:
Coffee and Cars in Irvine 

7905 Gateway Blvd
Irvine, CA 92618


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 1, 2011)

chadmac said:


> For old style buildings:
> San Juan Capistrano, Old Town Tustin, Crystal Cove
> 
> Surf spots:
> ...



coffee and cars ftw :thumbup: was gonna go i think it was last week


----------

